# Deuter Trans Alpine30 vs.Vaude Bike Alpin Air 30+5



## bobthepainter (20. April 2010)

Hallo Freunde
Bin hier ganz neu, und hoffe hier Antworten und/oder Tipps zu bekommen, und auch welche geben zu können.
  Wie im Thema schon zu erahnen, geht es um eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe zwischen 2 Rucksäcken.
  Da man die 2 guten Stücke ja mehrere Stunden am Rücken hat, finde ich es zumindest für mich ein wichtiges Thema. 
  Eben zwischen dem  Deuter Trans Alpine 30 und dem Vaude Bike Alpin Air 30+5 .
  Ich habe schon Stunden damit verbracht, alles mögliche über diese 2 Rucksäcke zu erfahren, jedoch hat es mir bei meiner Entscheidung  nicht geholfen.
  Natürlich habe ich auch  versucht die Rucksäcke in Natura zu vergleichen, jedoch habe ich keinen einzigen Händler in der Nähe der den Vaude Bike Alpine Air lagernd hat.

  Im Prinzip unterscheiden sich diese ja kaum, preislich und Liter technisch.

  Der Deuter hat für mich ein nettes Feature, die Sitzmatte. Mag für mach einen ein unsinniger Schnickschnack sein, aber ich finds nett. 
  Dieser Rucksack sieht eher sportlich aus.
  (beide Rucksäcke in schwarz)

  Der Vaude sieht eher schlicht aus(positiv gemeint) und hat das Feature, dass er um 5 liter erweiterbar ist. 

  Ansonsten ident? Wie gesagt ich habe den Vaude in Natura noch nicht begutachten können, aber rein vom Foto sieht er etwas besser verarbeitet und robuster aus.
  Der Deuter wir aber auch als sehr robust beschrieben, er ist mir aber rein vom angreifen her, etwas dünn vorgekommen .Liegt sicher daran das er leicht sein soll, aber hält der bei einem Sturz im Wald?
  Wobei ich in unzähligen Foren und Bewertungen NUR positives über den Deuter gelesen habe.
  Zwar über den Vaude auch, aber da habe ich zumindest eine negative Beurteilung gefunden, die die Passform und den Tragkomfort betreffen?

  Wie sind hier eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen. Kennt jemand die 2 im direkten Vergleich?
  Wie gesagt, preislich kein Unterschied, optisch kann ich mich auch nicht entscheiden somit würde mir nur eine objektive Meinung helfen. Oder generelle Erfahrungen mit diesen Marken im Vergleich.

  Herzlichen Dank schon einmal

  Mfg
  Mario


----------



## nkaputnik (21. April 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe den Vaude, mein Transalp-Partner den Deuter und wir sind beide zufrieden. 
Der Hauptunterschied ist der Rücken. 
An meinem eigenen Rücken funktioniert das Deuter Air Stripes System überhaupt nicht, da die Luftkanäle genau dort sind, wo bei mir zwei "Würste" sind (hab mal gerudert). Dadurch wird bei mir hinten alles komplett nass und schön warm.
Bei meinem Kollegen ist die Belüftung allerdings absolut top, der ist an der Stelle aber auch ein gutes Stückel flacher gebaut.
Das Vaude Air Sytem ist da für einen Rücken wesentlich besser, top Belüftung, angenehm zu tragen, auch 7 Tage im Alpencross Einsatz. 
Mein Kollege findet den dafür aber zu weit weg vom Rücken, vor allem auf Trails.
Von den Fächern und der Funktionalität nehmen sich die beiden allerdings kaum was, sind beide super verarbeitet, die Gurte sind bei beiden gut einstellbar, die Regenhülle ist bei beiden dicht und genug Platz und Fächer für Kleinkram haben sie auch.
Am Ende sollte Deine Anatomie und Dein Geschmack entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. April 2010)

Die Rücken unterscheiden sich nicht nur durch das Tragesystem, den Vaude kann man noch zusätzlich in der Höhe beim Tragesystem verstellen. Mir passen die Vaude Rucksäcke besser als die Deuter, bei denen schneiden mir die Träger etwas ein. Ich muss sagen, auch mit dem Air-System sitzen die Vaudes perfekt. Bin letztens mit einem kleinen Vaude eine Böschung runtergefallen (auf dem Rücken), der Rucksack ist keinen Zentimeter verrutscht und hat den Rücken gut geschützt.


----------



## Mudge (21. April 2010)

Nimm mal noch den Vaude Alpencross 30+5 in deine Liste auf!

Hatte eigentlich den Bike Alpin 30+5 bestellt, es kam aber der Alpencross. Habe somit nur 80,95 gezahlt 

Zum Packmaß muss man nicht viel sagen: Die +5 erreicht man durch öffnen eines Reißverschlusszwischenfachs im innern vom Ruckack. 
Ich fahre allerdings grundsätzlich mit Volumen 35, egal ob viel oder wenig Gepäck. Grund dafür ist die saugute Rückenkonstruktion. Deshalb auch die Empfehlung.

Diese leicht gebogene Hartschale kann man genau auf den Rücken abstimmen. Wenn sie sitzt, dann sitzt sie. Ein voller Rucksack ist angenehm zu tragen, weil sich das Gewicht optimal über Träger und Schale auf den Rücken verteilt.
Bei der Tagestour, z.B. in schnellen oder langsamen technischen Passagen gibt es durch die perfekte Passform kein Verrutschen. Außerdem ist das Ding ein super Rückenprotektor. Und mir kommt er weniger stören vor als bspw. der Bike I von Deuter (war mein voriger Rucksack, den ich mittlerweile garnicht mehr nutze!)

Also egal ob für AlpX, Mehrtagestouren, Freeridetour, techn. Trailabfahrten, mit wenig Gepäck, mit viel Gepäck...das Ding ist für alles zu gebrauchen.

Und um ehrlich zu sein, auch der "Schnitt" des Ruckacks lässt ihn irgendwie eleganter aussehn als ein prall gefüllter Bike I.


----------



## pinochio2 (21. April 2010)

Ich habe beide, genauer gesagt, meine Frau den Deuter und ich den Vaude. Beide Rucksäcke bieten ausreichend Platz für das Gepäck einer Transalp (schon einige hinter uns). Die Ventilation bei beiden funktioniert mehr oder weniger gut. Ich würde einfach beide probieren und welcher sich besser am Rücken anfühlt wird gekauft.

Der Lidl hatte vor kurzem einen Fahrradrucksack im Angebot, den ich bei einem Einkauf zufällig entdeckte. Was mir gleich auffiel, war die Ähnlichkeit zum Deuter Transalp. Taschen, Reißverschlüsse, Bänder und die Helmhalterung waren identisch. 
Also für 12 Euro mitgenommen und daheim noch einmal mit dem Original verglichen. Ich würde sagen, zu 95 % identisch (auch das Material). 
Wenn das mal kein Aufkauf einer Deuter Überproduktion ist.
Den Rucksack bekommt jetzt meine Schwester zu ihrem ersten MTB geschenkt.


----------



## bobthepainter (21. April 2010)

Vorerst danke an alle und danke für eure nützlichen Auskünfte.

Offensichtlich liegt die Tendenz eher beim Vaude.

@nkaputnik
Zitat "Mein Kollege findet den dafür aber zu weit weg vom Rücken, vor allem auf  Trails"

Wie ist das gemeint, weil genau dieser Punkt wurde bei einer Bewertung als negativer Punkt angegeben?


@Pfandfinderin: Der Punkt mit der Böschund ist einer der sehr überzeugend klingt, denn ab und zu ist der Wille größer als das Können bei mir! ;-)


@pinochio2: Wie du richtig schreibst, wäre es am besten beide zu probieren, jedoch finde ich eben keinen Händler der diese Vaude auf Lager hat. Nur andere bzw. kleinere Vaude.

@Mudge: hey! den hab ich noch garnicht wirklich wahrgenommen. der wäre  auch eine option. sieht auch wirklich sehr gut aus, muss sogar sagen in  rot gefällt er mit besser, passt aber leider in rot nicht zum Bike und  Dress.
Aber den werde ich mir genauer ansehen da eben die Tendenz sowieso eher  zu Vaude geht. Wie sieht es bei dem mit dem Lüftungssystem aus?
Regencover ist vermutlich dabei. Zumindest in England sind diese dabei. Da ich mich an www.rucksack.de halte bin ich nicht sicher, weil genau bei dem guten Stück das Regencover nicht angeführt ist. 



Danke nochmals für eure schnelle Hilfe. Ihr habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen und mir einiges an nicht enden wollender Recherche erspannt.


----------



## polo (21. April 2010)

bobthepainter schrieb:


> @nkaputnik
> Zitat "Mein Kollege findet den dafür aber zu weit weg vom Rücken, vor allem auf  Trails"
> 
> Wie ist das gemeint, weil genau dieser Punkt wurde bei einer Bewertung als negativer Punkt angegeben?



andeutungsweise erkennt man das problem hier:





zwischen rucksack und rücken ist eine lücke, die zur belüftung dient, und ein netz (7), um den abstand zu halten. für mich sind solche rucksäcke nichts, weil sie m.e. nicht so gut sitzen und eben das gewicht vom körper weg verlagern (und sich auch schlechter packen lassen, da sie innen eine wöbung haben).
das ist wohl das gegenstück von vaude mit anliegendem rücken: http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...ps/Vaude/Products/10092/SubProducts/100920370


----------



## nkaputnik (22. April 2010)

Polo hat das richtige Bild!

Je nachdem, was die Vorliebe ist, kommt einigen Leuten der Rucksack auf dem Rücken ein wenig "kippelig" vor, weil er eben nicht direkt auf dem Rücken anliegt, sondern durch das Belüftungsnetz ein paar cm weg vom Rücken schwebt.
Ich persönlich komme super damit zurecht, wackelt nix, passt super, die Belüftung ist erste Klasse (trockener Rücken bei >6h im Sattel) und auch auf Trails ist bei mir alles super. Andere, incl. meinem Bike-Partner wünschen sich den Rucksack schön eng am Körper, damit der Schwerpunkt nicht so weit nach hinten rutscht, die können mit dem Vaude-System dann nix anfangen.

Zu dem Vaude-Rucksack mit klassischem Rücken: Find ich nicht so dolle, da hat Deuter seinen Job wohl besser gemacht.


----------



## Mudge (22. April 2010)

bobthepainter schrieb:


> @Mudge: hey! den hab ich noch garnicht wirklich wahrgenommen. der wäre auch eine option. sieht auch wirklich sehr gut aus, muss sogar sagen in rot gefällt er mit besser, passt aber leider in rot nicht zum Bike und Dress.
> Aber den werde ich mir genauer ansehen da eben die Tendenz sowieso eher zu Vaude geht. Wie sieht es bei dem mit dem Lüftungssystem aus?
> Regencover ist vermutlich dabei. Zumindest in England sind diese dabei. Da ich mich an www.rucksack.de halte bin ich nicht sicher, weil genau bei dem guten Stück das Regencover nicht angeführt ist.


 
Da ist ein orangenes Regencover dabei. 
Zusätzlich ja noch ein Helmhalter, der prinzipiell "lose" beiliegt, aber an den Rucksack drangeheftet werden kann.
Also ich war mit dem Ding schon auf La Palma unterwegs...feucht war der Rücken trotzdem; ich schwitze auch bisschen stärker. aber mir ist jetzt kein hitzestau oder sonstiges aufgefallen. prinzipiell liegt er ja auch nur auf den weichen punkten von dem rückenteil auf. da das ding nicht allzu breit ist, sollte an den rücken auch gut luft drankommen.

manko ist glaub, dass der 100-200g schwerer ist als der bike alpin. aber würde da nicht so aufs gewicht schauen, sondern eher auf die passform.


----------



## bobthepainter (23. April 2010)

@polo: oh danke, jetzt ergibt das sinn, bnzw. die grafik hab ich vorher schon gefunden aber jetzt auch mt hintergrundinfos.


wobei ich generell eher der typ bin, der sich seinen rucksack so fest wie möglich an den körper schnallt, deswegen denke ich, dass dieses "netzsystem" wohl eher nicht meinen geschmack treffen würde.

Wobei der VAUDE Alpencross 30+5 auch  einen festen Rücken hat wo dieses Problem entfallen würde.

Und das Problem der dicken Würste (@ nkaputnik ;-) ) auch zum Teil enfallen würde, da in den senkrechten Polsterungen im Längsentlüftungen eingearbeitet sind.

Also ich glaube die Entscheidung geht eher zum VAUDE Alpencross 30+5, ist zwar schwerer aber wie Mudge richtuig sagt, sollten diese paar hundert Gramm eher nicht das Problem sein. Dann bleibt halt irgendwas daheim! ;-)

Und schwitzen gehört dazu, denn wenn man absteigt und nicht schwitzt, dann glauben ja alle man sei garnicht gefahren! ;-)

Danke nochmals an alle  für die exzellente Unterstützung.

Und falls mal jemand ins schöne Salzburger Land zum biken kommen will, dann melden! ;-)!

MFG Mario


----------



## fissenid (23. April 2010)

HallO!

ich kann kurz was zu den beiden Rucksäcken sagen, aber auch zu dem erwähnten Transalp 30+5.

Letzten Sommer sind mein Kumpel und ich durch die Alpen geradelt (siehe Fotoalbum). Er hatte den Bike Alpin Air 30+5 und ich radele mit dem Deuter.

Beide Rucksäcke geben sich nichts, es ist wirklich so, lediglich das Tragesystem unterscheidet sich, und die Erweiterungsfunktion! Wir waren beide mit unseren gefährten bestens zufrieden und hatten nichts zu klagen! Letzendlich musst du es selber entscheiden, und evtl. eine Trageprobe machen!!! Der Deuter sitzt eben dichter am Körper und somit ist der gesamte Schwerpunkt dichter am Körper, dafür ist die Belüftung beim Vaude ein wenig besser!!!
Der Deuter wirkt etwas "schlanker" und trägt nicht so auf 


Der Vaude dagegen wirkt etwas wuchtiger 



Vergleich (leider etwas klein) 



Zum Alpencross 30+5 kann ich nur sagen, dass mein Freund mit dem Rückensystem probleme hatte und ihn deswegen gegen den Bike Alpin Air getauscht hat. Die feste Trageplatte hat ihm auf die Wirbelsäule gedrückt und war sehr unangenehem! Ich denke aber das ist wiederrum Körperbauabhängig!!!

So nun genug geschrieben!!

Gruß
DOminik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (23. April 2010)

fissenid schrieb:


> Zum Alpencross 30+5 kann ich nur sagen, dass mein Freund mit dem Rückensystem probleme hatte und ihn deswegen gegen den Bike Alpin Air getauscht hat. Die feste Trageplatte hat ihm auf die Wirbelsäule gedrückt und war sehr unangenehem! Ich denke aber das ist wiederrum Körperbauabhängig!!!


 
Das Problem hat man, sobald der Rücken stärker gekrümmt ist als die Biegung der Hartschale. Also theoretisch bei einer Race-lastigen mit langem Vorbau und entsprechender CC-Geo. Aber eigentlich kann man da entgegenwirken, indem man die Position vom Rucksack verstellt.
Da die Geo meines Bikes eher ein MischMasch war (Canyon Nerve AM mit Lyrik auf La Palma), kam das Problem nicht vor, da man da "aufrechter" sitzt.

Probiers einfach selber aus, indem du mal eine kleine Probetour mit dem Ding fährst. Entweder er liegt dir, oder er liegt dir nicht


----------



## chris4711 (23. April 2010)

fissenid schrieb:


> ... und evtl. eine Trageprobe machen!!!...



Kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
'Probetragen' und auch 'Probefahren' 
In den meisten Läden darf man die Rucksäcke mal zum Test vollpacken und ausprobieren, dann ein bike schnappen (notfalls mitbringen wenn möglich) und probefahren.

Wollte damals auch unbedingt einen 30 L Rucksack und ich hatte mich vor dem Betreten eines Shops schon fast entschieden (Trockeninfos aus Internet) aber (bin eher schmal gebaut) mein Rücken hat sich nach sämtlichen Tests in den kleineren Trans Alpin 25 verliebt (sitzt nach dem einstellen wirklich perfekt bei mir) u die Größe war bislang auch f jede Alpentour völlig ausreichend.

Modellauswahl vor dem Kauf ausprobieren


----------



## Mudge (23. April 2010)

chris4711 schrieb:


> mein Rücken hat sich nach sämtlichen Tests in den kleineren Trans Alpin 25 verliebt (sitzt nach dem einstellen wirklich perfekt bei mir) u die Größe war bislang auch f jede Alpentour völlig ausreichend.


 
Alternative: Im Netz bestellen und ggf. wieder zurückschicken, sollte er nicht "passen".

Für Touren die bspw. 2 Tage dauern, reichen mir 25 l absolut nicht.
Regenhose+Regenjacke, 3l-Trinkblase, Ne gescheite Cam mit entsprechender Schutztasche, Ersatzshirt, ggf. Mini-Schlafsack und Isomatte und natürlich Verfplegung und Reparaturzeuch (Werkzeug, Ersatzschlauch, Luftpumpe usw).
Lass von mir aus die Schlafsachen weg, mein Rucksack ist aber trotzdem prall gefüllt.

Fazit: Lieber den größeren nehmen! Gerade der Alpencross 30+5 bietet genügend Erweiterungs- und Reduzierpotential. Durch entsprechende Riehmen kann man ihn auch enger schnüren bzw. durch Reisverschlüsse das Packmaß noch weiter erhöhen.


----------



## bobthepainter (23. April 2010)

Ha! Ihr mit eurem Probetragen. Genau da liegt das Problem. Ich finde keinen Händler der diese VAUDE lagernd hat in erreichbarer Umgebung.
Den Deuter hatte ich schon am Rücken (aber leer). Deswegen ja die "Umfrage" weil ich mich somit auf "euch" verlassen muss.
Wobei ich sagen muss bis vorgestern haben mich die Aussagen hier überzeugt, aber nun bin ich eher wieder neutral.

@fissenid: danke für die Fotos, rein optisch gefällt mir in diesem Fall der Deuter besser, weil er eben nicht so wuchtig wirkt. Vom Bike Alpin Air bin ich eben irgendwie wieder weg, weil eben viele schreiben, dass der Schwerpunkt nach hinten verlagert wird und das ganze Ding "wabbelig" wirkt. 

Beim Alpencross 30+5 überzeugt mich eigentlich das Rücksystem eher, da ja die Platte in gewisser Weise einstellbar sein dürfte, und ich eher aufrecht am Rad sitze. 

Wobei ich inzwischen sagen muss, wahrscheinlich wird es am sinnvollsten sein, den Deuter noch einmal Vorort unter die Lupe zu nehmen und wenn er sitzt diesen zu nehmen.


----------



## bobthepainter (23. April 2010)

@ Mudge: lol! hin und her!! jetzt doch wieder der Alpencross! ich werde morgen nochmal den Deuter anschauen und dann nochmal hier alles genaustens studieren und dann spontan entscheiden. Und wie du richtig sagst, falls die getroffene Auswahl(eher alpencross) wirklich NICHT passen sollte, wird er zurück geschickt.

Eben ich will eben eher den größeren, weil wenn ich dann einmal mehr mit haben sollte, dann ärgert es mich nicht den größeren genommen zu haben. Ich sehe zwar schon, dass ich dann das Lastentier für die anderen sein werde, aber so kann ich mich dann wenigstens bei anfallenden Konditionsproblemen schön herausreden! ;-)


----------



## Mudge (23. April 2010)

bobthepainter schrieb:


> @ Mudge: lol! hin und her!! jetzt doch wieder der Alpencross!


 
Öhm, ich hab eigentlich die ganze Zeit vom Vaude Alpencross 30+5 gerdet...durch die Bank weg 

Der da, damits keine Missverständnisse gibt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobthepainter (23. April 2010)

@mudge: ich weiss das du nur den gemeint hast, das hin und ehr bezieh ich auf alle andere aussagen die mich hin und her reissen!! ;-)


----------



## carlown (23. April 2010)

Hab grad eure diskussion verfolgt, steh im Moment auch vor dem Problem, welchen Rucksack ich für die Transalp bestelle.

Im Moment hab ich den "Evoc Freeride Tour" mit 30L + Protektor Zuhause.

da ich den Vaude Alpencross 30+5 leider in der umgebung nicht testen kann, würde mich intressieren ob jemand evntl. einen Vergleich zum Evoc Freeride hat.

mir ist schon klar das Der Freeride etwas Höher geschnitten ist, jedoch würde ich diesen auch im Winter zum Tourengehen benutzen (protektor wäre dafür spitze). Da ich den Evoc erst seit gestern habe, bin ich noch nichts dazugekommen diesen zu befüllen bzw. länger zu tragen.

Wie ist es nun mit der "Hartschalte" beim Vaude, ist diese beim Bike Air anders? Bisher benutze ich für Tages Touren den Deuter Air EXP mit 18+4, welcher aber für die Transalp zu klein ist, dieser hat ein Netz-Air Trage System, welches ganz praktisch ist.

Kann ich den Evoc behalten, bzw. ist er auf längeren Touren Tragbar?

Danke
Dominik


----------



## bobthepainter (24. April 2010)

@carlown: Fred klaurer! Nein kein porblem ich habe nur noch eine frage;-)

Habe heute wie angekündigt noch einmal den Deuter transalpine 30 auf den rücken genommen, und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die "Platte" bzw der schaumstoff am rück doch recht "dünn" bzw. weich ist.

Kann es da Probleme mit den durchdrücken geben? Wenn der Rucksack voll ist und zB Schuhe u.ä. drinnen sind, kann ich mir das schon vorstellen! Ansonsten sietzt er sehr gut, zumindest im leeren Zustand. Der Verkäufer war nicht begeistert als ich ihn fragte ob ich den mal mit Zeug vollpacken darf!! ;-)


----------



## Americanpittbul (11. Mai 2010)

Hi ich weiß zwar nicht, ob du dir den Deuter jetzt schon gekauft hast oder nicht, aber antworte trotzdem mal 
Ich persönlich finde den Deuter nicht so gut. Habe ihn mir auch nach langer Recherche gekauft, da er so gut angepriesen wurde auch mit der Belüftung und so, aber nix da. Wenn ich auch nur wenig (ca. 2kg) darin transportiere, dann schwitzt man schon wie ein Bär und das bei ca 16°C. Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen ich schwitze viel und schnell  Außerdem finde ich den Tragekomfort nicht so toll. Teilweise habe ich das Gefühl er schneidet zu sehr ein. Leider habe ich keinen Vergleich zu anderen Rucksäcken und kann nur meine Sicht beschreiben. Hat jemand vll eine Einstellbeschreibung vom Deuter? Evtl kann ich drüber noch nachbessern.

Mfg Amp


----------



## Americanpittbul (11. Mai 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## mystic83 (12. Mai 2010)

also ich nutz den deuter! finde ihn bequem zu tragen, passt alles rein, rutscht nix und bei einer kleinen rast ist auch das sitzpolster angenem! fg
aber wie schon öfters gesagt jeder hat andere vorlieben! sind beides super rucksäcke!


----------



## cube-mx (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin bei meiner Suche nach einem Bike Rucksack auf diesen Thread gestoßen...  Schwanke auch zwischen den beiden Vaude Modellen... 

@bobthepainter: Hast du nun schon einen gekauft? Für welchen hast du dich entschieden? 

Just curious ;-)

Grüßle, 
Max


----------



## ibo (29. Juli 2010)

Ich konnte auf einer 4 tägigen Runde durchs Engadin die beiden Rucksäcke (Deuter Trans alpine 30 und Vaude Alpin Air 30+5, jeweils 2009er) direkt vergleichen. War die erste mehrtages MTB Tour, die ersten beiden Tage hatte ich den Deuter, dann den Vaude (mit etwas mehr Gewicht). 
Meine Eindrücke (bin 184 und recht schlank am Rücken):

*Gewicht, Größe, Verarbeitung*:
Gewichtsmäßig schenken sie sich nicht wirklich was. Laut Datenblatt ist der Vaude ein paar Gramm leichter (1210g zu 1250g) was meiner Ansicht nach in der Praxis irrelevant ist. Der Vaude hat aber definitiv mehr Volumen (nicht nur laut Datenblatt). Bei Material und Verarbeitung gab es bei beiden nichts zu mäkeln, beim Vaude hat sich die Naht am Haltegriff etwas aufgezogen, scheint aber nur kosmetisch zu sein. 
--> Wer mehr Volumen benötigt sollte zum Vaude greifen

*Form, Aufteilung:*
Die Form des Deuters ist etwas länglicher und vor allem weniger tief, was sich beim Fahren bemerkbar macht (Gewicht näher am Rücken). Besonders deutlich wird dies, wenn beim Vaude die Erweiterung (+5l) ausgefahren ist. Die Grundaufteilung ist ähnlich (unterteiltes Hauptfach mit Zugang von oben und unten). Unterschiede gibt es eher bei den kleineren Fächen und inneren Netztaschen. Beim Deuter sind diese eher oben angebracht, der Vaude hat vor dem Bodenfach noch einen gut zugänglichen Reisverschluss mit ein paar Netzunterteilungen innen. Persönlich hat mir der Deuter da besser gefallen, insbesondere weil man Handy, Schlüssel und Geldbeutel eher oben verstaut und nicht ganz hinten außen. 
--> Persönliche Vorliebe für den Deuter, wirkte irgendwie logischer, sollte aber jeder selbst entscheiden.

*Ausstattung:*
Ausstattung ist sehr ähnlich, eben für AlpenX oder ähnliches optimiert. Die Regenhülle des Vaude lässt sich schön mit dem Hüftgurt fixieren, ist aber bei voller Ladung (mit Erweiterung) etwas knapp und kann oben verrutschen. Die des Deuters funktionierte ohne Probleme. Schade ist beim Vaude, dass unter die Helmhalterung bei vollem Rucksack der Helm nicht mehr gepasst hat. Da hat die des Deuters klar die Nase vorn, insbesondere da man diese auch für andere Gegenstände gut anpassen kann (nasse Bekleidung, oder auch zweckentfremdet Ski&Snowboard). 
--> Helmhalter beim Deuter besser
*
T**ragesystem/-komfort:*
Deuter: einfaches, aber sehr gut funktionierendes System ohne Schnickschnack (statt verstellbarer Trägerlänge gibt es 3 Modelle: 25, 26sl und 30). Passte uns beiden sehr gut, ließ sich gut anpassen, Gewicht sitzt nah am Rücken und fest gezurrt war es trotzdem nicht unangenehm. Die Airstripes vermitteln einen guten Kontakt zum Rucksack ohne dass es irgendwo drückt.
Vaude: Schulterträger lassen sich in der Länge verstellen, sind etwas schmaler als beim Deuter aber passten bei mir ganz gut. Das Gewicht sitzt etwas ungünstiger weiter weg vom Rücken, insbesondere mit der Erweiterung. Persönlich konnte ich den Rucksack leider nicht wirklich passend auf meinen Rücken einstellen. Insbesondere die vorgegebenen Krümmung im unteren Bereich hatte zur Folge, dass recht viel Gewicht ungünstig auf dem unteren Rücken lastete (eher sportliche Position auf dem Bike) und ich am Ende der Etappe Rückenschmerzen bekam. Auch unterschiedliche Einstellungen in der Schulterträgerlänge machten kaum einen Unterschied. Ähnlich ging es meiner Mitfahrerin. Zudem schien mir das Polster des Air Systems etwas zu weich und das Tragegefühl daher etwas schammig. 
--> Die vorgegeben Krümmung des VauDe kann zu Problemen führen, der Deuter hat in meinen Augen zudem eine bessere Gewichtsverteilung, da er flacher und straffer am Rücken sitzt. Von der Belüftung her konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen.

*FAZIT:*
Wer viel Stauraum benötigt kommt um den Vaude nicht herum. Wenn die Krümmung des Rückens passt, insbesondere auf dem Rad, ist es sicher ein sehr guter Rucksack mit vielen guten Details. Allerdings sollte man es sich sehr gut überlegen ob man wirklich so viel dabei haben muss. Wenn der Deuter von der Länge her passt scheint er mir aber des unkompliziertere Tragesystem zu haben. Einfaches, straffes, aber passendes Tragesystem, einleuchtende Unterteilung, Gewicht nah am Rücken, robuste Konstruktion und funktionierende Helmhalterung sind für mich die Kriterien bei denen der Trans Alpine 30 die Nase vorn hat. Für mich bitte den Deuter.

Ich hoffe der eine oder andere kann mit meinem Vergleich was anfangen und freu mich über Rückmeldungen.

Gruß

Ibo

P.s. Die Kartentasche des neuen Deuters (2010) gefällt mir sehr. Hätte ich sicher genutzt.


----------



## bobthepainter (3. Juli 2011)

So liebe Leute! 
Ich wollte einen Erfahrungbericht abgeben da ich mir dann den Vaude Alpencross 30+5 gekauft habe.

Bin sehr zufrieden damit, und habe ihn nun schon gut ein Jahr. 
Den Vorteil der Hartschale im Rücken habe ich auch schon genießen dürfen. Nach einem heftigen Sturz auf einer Holzbrücke die ziemlich moosig war, ist es dann ab ins Bachbett gegangen. Ob der Inhalt meinen Sturz eher abgefedert hat oder auch die " Platte" ihren Teil beigetragen hat, weiß ich nicht, auf jeden Fall wurde mein Rücken geschützt. Die Knie und die Ellenbogen leider nicht, aber dafür kann der Rucksack nichts! ;-)!

Die erweiterbaren 5+ Liter habe ich bis dato noch nicht benötigt, ist jedoch trotzdem ein gutes Gefühl, dass er es könnte. 

Regenschutz ist TOp, hält das Wasser fern, und dank der Hartschalte kommt auch über den Rücken eigentlich nichts in den Rucksack. Außerdem ein Sicherheitsplus da der Regenschutz da grell orange ist!.

Dank der Hartschalte drück auch egal wie man packt, nichts auf den Rücken.

Einziges Manko: An den Hauptträger schwitzt man ziemlich. Finde ich aber nur bedingt störend, denn irgendwo muss der Rucksack ja hängen. Gibt vielleicht etwas "luftigere" Systeme, aber sollte kein Beinbruch sein.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Tragkomfort sehr zufrieden. Keine unguten Druckstellen(trotz der Hartschale). 

Kann ihn mit gutem Gewissen weiterempfehlen.

MFG


----------



## Paddi__ (1. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe mir mal die 25er und die 30er Version des Vaude bestellt. Es soll im September zum Alpencross gehen. Ich weiß noch nicht, welchen ich nehmen soll, tendiere momentan zu dem mit 25l. Durch den Erweiterungsbalg komme ich ja locker auf 30. Reicht das aus, um problemlos 6 Tage durchzuhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (4. August 2011)

Hallo,
der Deuter hat eine Tasche am Hüftgurt wo man zugänglich das Handy etc. verstaeun kann. Gibts das beim Vaude auch?


----------



## fissenid (4. August 2011)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Deuter hat eine Tasche am Hüftgurt wo man zugänglich das Handy etc. verstaeun kann. Gibts das beim Vaude auch?



HallO!

also ich selber fahre den Deuter, aber 2 meiner Begleiter der letzten Woche haben den Vaude Bike Air Alpine und der hat auch diese Taschen!

Da passt das Handy rein, und ein Schloss Marke Safeman


----------



## Paddi__ (5. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

inzwischen habe ich den Vaude mit 25 Liter gekauft. Der sollte gut reichen und mit dem Erweiterungsbalg habe ich im Falle eines Falles noch Reserve. Die Hüftgurte erscheinen mir hier auch besser gepolstert und hochwertiger. Er hat jedoch nur eine Tasche an diesen Hüftgurten, der Deuter 2 Stück.


----------



## Nowide (18. April 2014)

nach lesen dieser Diskussion hatte ich heute den Deuter trans Alpine 30 und den Deuter Escalade bike hier zur Ansicht,
sind gute Teile, aber neben den vielen Fächern und rafinessen fehlt mir vor allem Platz,
ich hoffe ich htte nicht die Bänder verschnürt und das Volumen somit beschränkt.
Irgendwie ist mir der Vaude sehr symphatisch, nur den konnte  ich bisher nicht begutachten.

spontan hab ich mir diesen Wanderrucksack ausgesucht, hat 40 Liter,  weil ich ihn auch im Alltag und Fahrten zum Job nutzen will.

Kommt Ihr mit den 30 Litern gut klar ?


----------



## IYDKMIGTHTKY (3. Juli 2018)

kommt mir das nur so vor, oder ist der aktuelle Deuter Trans Alpine 30 vom Stoff her fester und etwas dicker als der Vaude Bike Alpin 30+5.

Habe den Vaude hier grad liefen und finde den sehr dünn, ich weiß nicht ob dieser Stoff 2-3 Liter Wasser + Gepäck + Mein Bordo Granit X+ (1,8Kg) aushält.

hm grml


----------

